# 1941 Schwinn D37EX-1 Roadmaster   Cool



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 13, 2015)

Picked this up a couple weeks ago. I think it is a 1941 D37EX-1. I could only find a pic of 1 other. It has the EA horn, Miller kickstand, Morrow rear hub (stamped K4) rear facing drop outs. This one is cool since it is from Columbus Cycle and Sporting Goods and uses the Roadmaster name.  Here is some info from member RMS37 about that:

"The badge is a distributor badge for the Columbus Cycle and Sporting Goods Company and has no relationship to either CWC, and their Roadmaster line of Bicycles, or to the Columbia brand bicycles produced by Westfield. I have seen this badge for sale loose and on bicycles from several manufacturers that supplied bicycles to this distributor"

One thing that puzzles me is the chainguard was chrome. The 1 pic I found and a couple other models from 41 had painted chainguards. Seems odd that Schwinn would chrome chainguards that were going to be painted? Wonder if Columbus Cycle could specify different options?  Don't know any history on it but it's possible from the wear that it might have been used as an exerciser.

Of course old man silver paint had been at work so I striped it off the H bars, stem, sprocket. Added the seat and pedals and reflector. Thought the front fender looked bare so ordered a repop light and painted it to better simulate the original.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 13, 2015)

Very cool!  Just found a ladies Excelsior with the serial number starting with "H", so I'm guessing mine is a '41 too.  Mine had truss rods on it, so you might want to add them to yours.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 13, 2015)

I've seen em with chrome guards.. The sporting good shops and cycle supply places ordered whatever or special things and got stuff with all sorts of parts or options on em


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 13, 2015)

Beautiful bike.  I too have seen several of the chrome feather guards on 40/41 stuff.  That's a really nice ride!


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 14, 2015)

I have the men's Model DX 1940 with chrome guard and same road master badge and decal on down tube . Very rare to see the road master badges Schwinn . Anyways if ya ever want to move it I could be interested would really cool to have his and hers same badge color etc... Nice bike


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 14, 2015)

My 40 Schwinn has the same chrome chain guard but yours is in killer condition. If the guilt is too much of a burden I'll trade you.


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks bro !! Can't wait !


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks again Chris!   On it's way tomorrow!


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 18, 2015)

I have one of these, and it is the most comfortable riding bike I own.


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 23, 2015)

Came today cant wait to put Together tomorrow !! Thanks a lot good deal easy transaction quick shipping you da man !!!


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks bro the road master his and hers are back together after all theses years !!!! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 30, 2015)

Awesome Chris!!   They were meant to be together!!  Glad you like it!


----------

